# 3 Months Research... It Finally Begins!!!!



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

As some of you know I’ve been wanting to get a bearded dragon since october last year and in November I finally made my first post and started to research, boy was I in for a shock:gasp: Since then I have filled my brain with more info than I ever thought I could about a single thing and each bit of info I learned the more and more I wanted a beardie  

Anyway after 3 months research my plans have changed an awful lot, originally my plan was to get a 4x2x2 viv package from [email protected] along with the beardie, lets just say I’m so happy I’ve' done my research, as it seems the [email protected] near me are useless and don’t really have a clue!

I then found out that my plan to put the viv in front of my rad wasn’t going to work and I had to re think, at one point thinking I may not be able to get a beardie:bash:

I then had a thought I could replace my TV unit which is 6ft x 1.5ft x 1ft as I found out beardies really need 2ft height and 2 ft length so I had to say goodbye to a little of my bedroom floor space or I don’t get the little fella!! Well you can guess which one I chose 

To replicate my TV unit I wanted a hi-gloss black viv (external only) and I thought as its 6ft already ill make it 6x2x2. After googling for weeks I found a couple of companies near me that would make me a viv to exact spec using 18mm, all edge’s banded in hi gloss but wait for it………they wanted £600 LOL! So back to the drawing board I went!

Finally after lots of thinking the only choice was to make it out of IKEA kitchen doors! These are from their abstract range, which are 19mm thick and come in various sizes!

As I was trying to get whole panels without cutting and wanting every edge a gloss finish I looked at what was available and started to work out my viv. The sides are being made with a 6ocm x57cm panel as this was the nearest I could get to 2ft x2ft (60cm x 60 cm) the top and bottom are being made with 192cm x 60 cm panel as again the next size down was 125cm (nearer 4ft) Its 12cm longer but I can still fit it in and it’s a bit extra length for him!! The back is just an mdf panel, which will be sealed as to stop it blowing with any water! I also bought a panel that was 192cm x 40cm and ill cut this to make the plinths that the glass runs on!

After thinking what to decorate it with I was going to just use a printed background with tiles as substrate (I’m not risking impaction) but then upon seeing fake rock builds (mainly tomcannon, pendragon) I spoke to my dad, showed him the pics and he said I’m more than capable of doing something similar! 

With that boost in confidence it was decided that ill make a background and this will also sort out my substrate problem as I will make the floor out of it aswell! So last Saturday I made the trip to IKEA to finally start after months of research!

As my dad was helping me we couldn’t start till Monday plus he wanted to buy a new tool to put it together which helped a massive amount! He had already bought a new fine tooth blade (£90) for his plunge saw to cut the plinths so as to not mess the edges up and get a nice smooth/splinter free edge! For anyone who is interested it’s called a Kreg system! Kreg Jig® Master System

So as the plinth was the only panel to be cut we started with that, we worked out what depth I wanted the plinth, which was around 8.5cm which with the board being 40cm left quite a bit over. So I decided ill raise the viv off the floor and have a plinth round the bottom of the viv. With my mind made up we measured the middle of the board and cut outwards from there, which ended up giving me 2 plinths that the glass runs on measuring 192cm x 8.5cm with a nice gloss finished edge and then 2 bottom plinths measuring 192cm x 11.5cm both of these have cut edges but none will be seen as they will sit on the floor and under the viv! 










Altho there are only 3 plinths pictured there are 4! 










We then started on the side panels using the new jig system to start drilling the holes, which look like this










After drilling the sides we screwed together the base and the 2 sides










Finally we placed the top panel on the floor, flipped the 3 assembled panel on top of it and screwed the top on giving us a box! We both were concerned about it bowing in the middle and where well aware of the possibility of it bowing but thought the back panel and front plinth will provide support and if we had to put a support in at a later date then so be it! Although I didn’t expect it to bow this much










The back panel was then cut and holes were drilled again using the new jig and it was screwed in place, which as we thought helped with the bowing a massive amount 










That’s as far as we got on day one as we were in and out all day getting bits and pieces, which slowed us down!

It now only bows in the middle by 4mm, which we are hoping once, the front plinth is on it will get rid of this, again if not a support will have to be built in!

Thanks to everyone who has helped and giving me loads of advice but a special thanks must go to tomcannon, he has given me so much advice and always seems happy to help! 

Any ways enough of the stupidly massive long post here are some other pics!

Thanks for reading, and more update soon!!


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking very fudging smart mate!

Keep it up, and the photos!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

gr8 to see youve done loads of research and have gone the extra mile for a 6ft viv! very well done look well smart bud!!! :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yes, I was thinking only last night we need another huge beardy viv thread to start! Looking forward to rest of the build, especially internally. 

I was having a chat with someone over PM last night and wrote this. All is relevant although you may know most or all of it but it won't hurt me posting what I said.

"Kingspan or equivalent is what I also use. I use homebase sandstone floor grout and use instant grab adhesive to stick it all together. I then use polyvine acrylic paints. I don't seal as its an arid environment so isn't necessary and leaves an undesired glossy coat, even slightly with matt varnishes/sealants. 

The amount of layers depends on the thickness of it that you apply. Thicker layers will equal quicker results but loose finer details. Thin layers will maintain the detail to an extent but will take a lot more coats. Basically it should be rock hard, push with you finger and if it starts to indent then it isn't hard enough. You should be able to push with all your strength without any flex or cracking or it isn't strong enough and will get worn down by rubbing bellies, passing spikes and scraping claws. You'll be surprised how easily they can destroy grout if it isn't rock solid. 

I wouldn't try to maintain detail too much as even thin coats will smooth it all out to an extent. Also try to over exaggerate the details when carving to counter this and keep as much of the effect you originally wanted. It can be hard to imagine it when its all grouted during the carving stage but try to keep this in mind. Any small steps or thin cracks will smooth over once grouted unless over pronounced before hand. 

Also be sure to allow each coat to fully cure before the next coat is applied. And also, start off with thinner coats to be sure it sticks properly to the kingspan. This has never actually been an issue for me but I've always started off with thinner coats in case."

Good luck and most importantly, enjoy!


----------



## murchmeister91 (Dec 5, 2012)

I had looked into ways of doing this aswell so really looking forward to seeing this finished!,

Might steal some ideas lol, looking good so far mate :grin1:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like it's coming along great .... cant wait to see th end result with the occupant inside :2thumb:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for that, i did have a ruff idea but i was hoping for detailed info like that : victory: 



tomcannon said:


> Oh yes, I was thinking only last night we need another huge beardy viv thread to start! Looking forward to rest of the build, especially internally.
> 
> I was having a chat with someone over PM last night and wrote this. All is relevant although you may know most or all of it but it won't hurt me posting what I said.
> 
> ...


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for all the positive comments  i'm enjoying it but it's not happening quick enough although i know i've got to take my time! :lol2:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

murchmeister91 said:


> I had looked into ways of doing this aswell so really looking forward to seeing this finished!,
> 
> Might steal some ideas lol, looking good so far mate :grin1:


No probs steal away! Its not copyrighted haha :2thumb:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you thought about theming the viv at all?
I went for a dinosaur theme in my leos viv and i stuck, grouted and painted plastic toy dinosaur bones into the rock work. Looks rather neat i think, not as good and as natural as toms though


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

yuesaur said:


> Have you thought about theming the viv at all?
> I went for a dinosaur theme in my leos viv and i stuck, grouted and painted plastic toy dinosaur bones into the rock work. Looks rather neat i think, not as good and as natural as toms though



Im thinking along the lines of tomcannons, pendragon only as thats a natural look/feel but ill wait and see how it goes  ill have a look at yours now mate might get some more ideas : victory:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Well my order from swell reptiles is out for delivery so hopefully be fitting this lot over the weekend/monday

*Arcadia D3+ T5 Reptile Lamp 54w (46")*
code: FD3P54T5 
*Arcadia T5 Reflector For 54w T5 Tube*
code: ALRS54 
*Habistat High Range Dimmer Thermostat*
code: CHT031 
*Arcadia T5 Controller 54 Watt*
code: ACRE154 
*Exo Terra Digital Thermometer*
code: PT2472 
*Arcadia Moonlight LED system
*code: A1EN0144R


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Its looking good! a nice big build for a very lucky dragon.

If you need any tips with the lighting setup just give me a yell.

As it is such a big space and deep front to back you may want to add in a D3+ UVFLOOD just over the centre of teh basking zone. This will flood the zone front to back with UV rich light. I have advised Tom the same now that we have access to this new bit of tech.

But see how it looks and ideally take some reading when its all together to plot out your photogradient.

Again looking very good!

John


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks spectacular!

The only thing I would have gone againts personally is the moonlight system, unless that is for extra light during the day? If thats the case then "shut up troy" as I so often say to myself mid thought.:no1:

I'd love the room to do something like this but as my flat is so pokey and small, I don't have the means to do so.

Just waiting until its my turn to win the lottery, then you'll have a spectacle on your hands folks! (if only)


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its looking good! a nice big build for a very lucky dragon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments!

My plan was to mount the T5 tube behind the front plinth on the roof in the hot end, as close to the end panel as i can.

I was then going to mount a halogen bulb (wattage yet to be decided) again in the hot end about a foot in from the end panel. This would be his basking spot!

Do i need another bulb then? what would be the purpose of this if needed? where would i mount it ?

Thanks for the advice!:notworthy:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah that perfect! you will need min of 75w halogen.

your lighting plan is perfect and i can wait to see an image!

its a big viv and we dont really know what the emission zones will be like until its all togther and decorated. The colour of decoration does a lot to re-reflect light about and brighten the enclosure.

The UVFLOOD is a brand new tech. It is a form of HOT5 and matches your linear 54w lamp but it uses a 24w T5 power compact in a very special flood fitting. this means that you can generate an extra wide basking zone in the centre of the basking area near the heat spot to allow a wide upper index zone.

As you know we have done loads of work on the light and shade method and energy zones. We are 100% sure that re-creating wild indexs and mulitple powergradients is a sure way of avoiding MBD. 

So the bigger the viv the more zones can be incorperated. The UVFLOOD is plug and play you get all you need and its short, just about 30cms. it is waterproof and has removable cables and it is very affordable! I have seen them online at £40-60 all in depending on where you shop. 

It could even be one of those things that is just used for 4 hours a day at 11am to 2pm. it would produce as much energy as teh average M.V but without the heat and expense of running and in a much more affective, wider area.

But please dont take this as sales speak it really isnt!!!! what im trying to point out is that big vivs will always by deffinition by tricky to light. I think we may have just found an affective and energy effciant answer thats all.

here is a link for more info and images, D3 UV Flood Lamp : Arcadia Reptile

again please let me know if i can help further

John




lewkini said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> My plan was to mount the T5 tube behind the front plinth on the roof in the hot end, as close to the end panel as i can.
> 
> ...


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Ratamahata said:


> Looks spectacular!
> 
> The only thing I would have gone againts personally is the moonlight system, unless that is for extra light during the day? If thats the case then "shut up troy" as I so often say to myself mid thought.:no1:
> 
> ...



Ive read mixed reviews on night time leds but i saw tomcannon's build and liked the idea of it lit up after lights out, the system wont be on all night and go off maybe an hour or so after the main lights go out and on before the main lights come on!

If arcadia hadnt made it then i wouldnt be using any other system as i dont trust anyone else!  Thats not speaking from experience just from what ive read 

Ill see how it goes if the beardie dosent like it or seems to be effected by it at all ill just leave it off!

Is there a particular reason you wouldnt have bought one?

Ive only just managed to fit this size in my room lol i think once its in position it wont be moved untill i move out haha!

Many thanks for the comments tho


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The issues surrounding moonlighting are simple!

Firstly most of the filament lamps sold as nightlights are not! they are just standard lamps dipped in blue. This means that the filament colour is still emitted in large quantaties i.e red. And as we are starting to find out it is now thought that red is not tolerated by reptiles. 

Historically they produced large amounts of heat sometimes more than in the daytime system and were bright light sources.

Moonlighting should be just that, a light that replicates the moon. Form my research that is replicated best with LEDs that emit light at 460-480nm and produce a low level of light for crepuscular viewing of about 2-4 lux.

many of the fittings available are just China import mass produced fittings with no thought of colour or output. We design these things and make them in our own factories. They are tuned for colour and output and are totally waterproof and heat resistant and exreamly low voltage. Another issue with cheap import LEDs is that LEDs by deffinition are point source, that is they produce light in a pin point beam. This does pose an eye strain risk for animals so the Arcadia unit is diffused to stop any glare from the LED cells.

The key to moonlighting is to keep in mind that reptiles MUST have total darkness every day. This is a key part of the D3 cycle. so these night viewing or moonlight fittings are just that, they are designed to allow the animal enough light for the last feed and walk about and to allow the keeper to view the animal just for the last hour or two of the day. You then turn the thing off!

You should not be concerned about night viewing it poses no risks at all if provided in the correct way.

John






lewkini said:


> Ive read mixed reviews on night time leds but i saw tomcannon's build and liked the idea of it lit up after lights out, the system wont be on all night and go off maybe an hour or so after the main lights go out and on before the main lights come on!
> 
> If arcadia hadnt made it then i wouldnt be using any other system as i dont trust anyone else!  Thats not speaking from experience just from what ive read
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

lewkini said:


> Ive read mixed reviews on night time leds but i saw tomcannon's build and liked the idea of it lit up after lights out, the system wont be on all night and go off maybe an hour or so after the main lights go out and on before the main lights come on!
> 
> If arcadia hadnt made it then i wouldnt be using any other system as i dont trust anyone else!  Thats not speaking from experience just from what ive read
> 
> ...


through all the research i done, i was cleverly advised that night time light _CAN _interupt the dragons sleep... and being a sleep lover myself i know what its like to have annoyances keeping me up (namely the missus).

i think personally its because when the lights go out, they learn that its then time for bed and, if you keep a light on (albeit a small LED system) they wont go to sleep until that has gone out and that to me, makes a waste of money.

However, every person is different and what they want in their viv is TOTALLY up to them. i am but a mere begginer to this hobby and, much to my dismay, i am still learning about things i thought were taboo are actually ok to do.

I just wish that when i started this adventure 5-6 months ago, that i had gone to the same lengths that you have, i am truely jelous.. and that very rarely happens to me!:bash:

when i have my own place (or a bigger place at least) i will endevour to supply larger vivs for all of my herps, as they cannot be confined to a mere 4x2x2 and expect to be happy (or atleast not in my eyes)

BEST OF LUCK!! i will be keeping an eye on your posts for updates to this viv as i am very keen on ideas for my own!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> yeah that perfect! you will need min of 75w halogen.
> 
> your lighting plan is perfect and i can wait to see an image!
> 
> ...


I can see what your saying, where would this be mounted?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

At the hot side near the heat source with a branch about 15cms under the centre of it.

John




lewkini said:


> I can see what your saying, where would this be mounted?


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

So it would be mounted technically opposite the T5, Wont this be overkill? i thought the T5 on its own was perfect? :blush:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No UV certainly does not stack!

The T5 will do a great job. you jst have such a big viv I wonder if a wider targeted zone alongside the T5 will open up a bigger basking area for the dragons to self regualte in. You certainly don need it for the system to fucntion but it may just ti the lighting in this bigger size from excellent to perfect.

its just an idea though

john


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

well done on researching so much nice to see! the viv will look fab as well.

That uv flood is very interesting i have seen it mentioned for a few different species it really makes sense to use them alongside a normal t5 unit in a large viv.


you will want the normal tube running off into shade one end, but the basking spot is going to be the same uv range as the rest of the viv so you stick the flood in to up the levels of uv at the basking spot without really effecting the photo gradient elsewhere, at least thats how i pictured it to work please do correct me if im miles off haha, shall have to look into it myself for when i finally sort bigger viv out lol.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I dont know what to do now :lol2: :hmm:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Fit the T5 first and see what it looks like, if you get hold of a solarmeter measure out the energy available. Then take a view on if it needs widening or not,

john


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Fit the T5 first and see what it looks like, if you get hold of a solarmeter measure out the energy available. Then take a view on if it needs widening or not,
> 
> john


To be honest I won't be able to get hold of a solarmeter  

So you say it can't be overkill? Too much won't harm him? 
What kuja said is that correct?


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Well first cock up lol I ordered 2 exo terra thermometers but didn't check if the probe wire come out the back! As I'm wanting to have them stuck to the plinth on the front, so no wires visable I need the wires to come out the back of the thermometer, the exo terra ones come out the side! 

I can use one of them in my locust breeding terrarium but not sure what to do with the other one! 

Anyways does anyone have recommendations on thermometers but with the wire coming out the back of the unit?

Lewis


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah that is the kind of idea.

no you deff cannot over provide as it does not mulitple x2 12% lamps is not 24% it is just 12% over a wider area.

lets be frank though, OUr lighting is the most powerful and scientific in teh world but it still does not come close to that huge ball of fire in the sky!

john




lewkini said:


> To be honest I won't be able to get hold of a solarmeter
> 
> So you say it can't be overkill? Too much won't harm him?
> What kuja said is that correct?


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I think for the sake of £40/60 if its only going to help him I may aswell get it!

I was thinking of popping to B N Q this morning to have a look at these vents

Manrose 70mm Diameter Circular Soffit Vent White, 5020953930969 

Will these be ok? 

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

They will be perfect. Along the back up the top. :2thumb:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Just undecided brown or white  screwfix have cheaper ones too!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Just undecided brown or white  screwfix have cheaper ones too!


Against the black it would have to be white. Or get the brown ones and spray them black.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Do you see yours much with the king span in front of it?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Do you see yours much with the king span in front of it?


I can't see them when generally sitting in the lounge as they're hidden by the front top plinth. Of course when you look in the viv you can see them but you don't notice them after a while. Not sure if the build really makes any difference to seeing them.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

you could just not put vents in, and give the beardie an oxygen tank instead :whistling2:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> I can't see them when generally sitting in the lounge as they're hidden by the front top plinth. Of course when you look in the viv you can see them but you don't notice them after a while. Not sure if the build really makes any difference to seeing them.


Nah I know it's just me being anal about things haha if I bought an already built one I'd not have given it a second thought but as I'm building it I want everything perfect!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> you could just not put vents in, and give the beardie an oxygen tank instead :whistling2:


You dont need vents there is enough air exchange between the doors on the vivarium unless your using double glazed units.


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

Loving watching the progress. I hope you post a picture of the finished product and then show us the lucky guy/girl when you buy them  xxx


Looking amazing xx


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Finally some updates! 

Well first on the list was to cut the plinths down to the correct length, once cut these were offered up and this is what they look like










I cant decided wether i want this sitting flush like this










Or set back like this










Also im unsure if they are too big but i need the T5 setup to see how much i can cut off and it still remains hidden!

So with that said i decided to set up the T5 up but as i dont know how far the background is coming out i cant!! So i then thought i need to start the background! 

So i made the trip to jewson's to get a 8ft x 4ft x 50mm sheet of kingspan, when i turned up they didnt stock kingspan but another manufacturer but its the same stuff so i got that but also bought a 8 x 4 x 25mm sheet to bulk it out in places!

Also bought some of this stuff










So i started to mark out where to cut. A s my viv is just over 6ft i can get the back, floor and 2 sides out of one 8ft x 4ft sheet



















First to cut was the base and back i then took these in for a test fit



















I had to trim off 50mm as i forgot the back would sit on the base lol:blush:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I then cut the sides down to size and test fitted these!




























A big smile appeared on my face after this as it started to take shape 

I then had to start the mammoth task of peeling off the foil backing :censor::devil:

I started with one side and this took about 30mins, at this point i started to think about how long the back and base were going to take 

One side complete, but very messy!



















After getting fed up of sitting there peeling it away bit by bit I fancied a change and thought id start carving the front edge, one to have a break and two dad bought a new dremel so I thought id give it a whirl  I marked a ruff curve and the same on the bottom and turned on the dremel! This is the outcome 




























[


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Again this was very messy and dusty!











After doing that I knew I had to start peeling the back  all i can say is i never want to see another piece of foil again lol it took just under an hour to do, the foil ended up cutting in between my nail and my nail bed from trying to pick it off lol :censor:

As i was nearly finishing the back i thought i wonder if i can somehow heat it up to melt the glue :gasp: So I did no more than grab the iron and literally ironed the insulation LOL! 

It worked a treat i just peeled the foil away as i was ironing in front of where i was peeling! Although the burning glue smell made me a bit light headed  I managed to get the other side and the base done in about an hour  All was good until I lifted the base up and the heat had warped the insulation making it bow quite bad but as it will be stuck to the back of the viv it shouldn’t matter (hopefully)

After I got it all off I then test fitted it again just to see what it looked like!



















I then carved out the other side and test fitted!










As the back was pushing the sides forward cause its bowed we decided to stick the sides to the base first and once that’s set we will stick the back! Ive only stuck the insulation panels together not to the viv just for your info lol! This is how it looks at the end of the day!




























Cheers for looking again any commets welcome good or bad!! 

Lewis


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking really good mate.

Following this with great interest!!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good pal. I will be watching this closely. Be starting another build I'm sure so I'll be looking for some tips to steal! : victory:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Well i just got back from my girlfriend's! Me and my dad the thought we would try sticking back now the sides had gone off but the warping/bowing was too bad and it kept springing forward so my dad come up with this idea and its held it all in place!! 










Cheers for the comments :2thumb: Still not 100% what design im going for :banghead::banghead:

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Pencil and paper mate. Can't beat it. : victory:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

UPDATE!!!

Sorry about the slow updates its just taking longer than expected, also waiting for the adhesive to go off! 

Now before i go any further, i have a confession.......... my build is looking more and more like tomcannons :blush: 

Theres a couple of reasons for this the main one is because its so hard to get his awesome build out my head and therefor have always got this at the back of my mind and second its a natural desert theme for my beardie!

Just hope you dont mind tom and its annoying i couldn't think of anything unique! :censor:

Anywho here are some updated pics!

I added another layer of 25mm insulation to each side and the back panel



















After these had set i marked out a ruff line of how i want to carve it




























I then started to carve




























In those pics its quite hard to tell the curves so i took some top down pics



















THIS WAS STUPIDLY MESSY!!! lol i suggest people wearing a mask and goggles the dust gets everywhere!!










I then marked out the gauges with marker, again these were very ruff




















I have started one side of the carving but haven't taken any pictures yet!

So far im doing ok, altho i keep comparing it to toms build and thinking mine looks crap but we will see!!

Comments welcome as always :whistling2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Sorry about the slow updates its just taking longer than expected, also waiting for the adhesive to go off!
> 
> ...


I missed this somehow! Coming on nicely. One thing I will suggest is be sure to over exaggerate any little cuts, lines, dips, steps etc as the grout will smooth it all out. Say for example you want a 1cm step in a rock then you want to be cutting the step about 2cm's otherwise the step will pretty much blend in fully appearing more as a slight slope down as apposed to a step. You can get around this too an extent by using thin layers of grout but it still builds up and blends in somewhat. Also be sure it is rock hard, especially the floor and any areas accessible to him as it will wear down otherwise.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice tom 

Been really slow with the updates, as i just havent uploaded much.

I finished carving the back last monday which didnt take as long as i thought to be honest! 

You can see in the photos, if you look at the bottom of the kingspan i carved out the black/marked parts first (altho didnt take any pics of this) i then started to carve the parts in between the main cut outs similar to tomcannon and pendragon.

This is what ive done so far, it looks very ruff but i took toms advice and exaggerated the lines as when the grout gets applied it will smooth some of the lines!

Although i like the ruff look to be honest!
































































I havent taken pictures of the back completely finished as ill take some shortly!

Thats its for updates at the moment 

Lewis


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gotta' admire your dedication mate, looking forward too seeing the end result! In other words, hurry up! lol


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

goodwin1234 said:


> Gotta' admire your dedication mate, looking forward too seeing the end result! In other words, hurry up! lol



:2thumb: HAHA believe me i want it done and in position as much as everyone else! my room is a mess! Although i am enjoying the build!! 

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of those shallow lines will pretty much disappear after grout, it won't be flat bit less defined. 

Looks good though pal.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Bit of an update, The T5 tube from swell was receieved faulty so along with arcadia john and swell a new one is on its way but as im impatient i also ordered a spare from surrey pet supplies which has turned up today 

Just test fitted and its all working as it should! Christ its bright HAHA

I have a question tho, which way on does the reflector sit?

This way?










Or this way?










The second pic doesnt show it up great basically in the 2nd pic the longer flatter edge is running along the roof of the viv

Cheers Lewis


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Go with the bottom one.

You can then slide it up or down to focuss the light where it is required

John


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cheers john

Is it best to have it cover the whole width of the viv or more positioned to the back? Ie not along where the glass is?

lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Long overdue update 

Sorry i haven’t been updating much ive just been trying to crack on with it, but have been taking pictures along the way :2thumb:

Ok there’s quite a few pics so ill be quick!

After i finally got my T5 up i measured the depth of it properly so i could then cut the plinths down to the smallest they could go which will give me the maximum viewing and also so i still keep the T5 hidden. These were then test fitted 




























I then carried on carving away the floor and creating rocks and sand mounds, i didn’t stick these down straight away as i wanted to concentrate on getting grouting and i was impatient and didn’t want to wait for them to set lol so i marked out where they were going




























I then brought it inside and started to grout!

I went and got the same grout as tomcannon (no surprises there ) and mixed up my first batch!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

As you can see it looks hideous! At this point i was extremely disappointed it was so dark and went on crap! Part of me may have been comparing it to toms finished build, which I shouldn’t of, done but i couldn’t help it lol!

I left that to dry for 24 hours and hoped it would dry lighter (It didn’t)

Whilst that dried I stuck down the rocks and sand mounds



















I didn't realised untill it was too late the unfortunate placing of some of the rocks, ill let you see if you get what im talking about lol!

I then read tom added orange acrylic to the grout mix so i gave that ago


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Again this in my opinion was still too dark! After getting even more disappointed, i thought id go and buy some white grout and mix some of the sandstone grout in so lighten it!

I started with mainly white grout and added a hint of the sandstone mix, this is the outcome





































I spent a lot more time applying this layer and really tried filling all the nooks and crannies and the outcome was good, although the colour was now too light it began to start to take shape! I also thought it doesn’t matter at this stage if the colour is ok or not as I need numerous layers so technically im just experimenting with different ideas!

I then mixed up my next batch again after leaving 24 hours to dry this time I started with mainly sandstone and added a hint of white but also I added the orange acrylic, it appears I haven’t got any pics of how it come out which is annoying but it was a lot more rock colour and I was quite happy but again I still needed to add more layers.

For the next batch I added a hint of red again with the sandstone and white mix,it come out to red for my liking, I didn’t get pics of this which is a shame

Finally I gave another coat this morning I mixed up white with sandstone and added a different shade of orange and this is how it turned out!





























You can still see some red poking through



















And that’s me up to date, that’s had 6 layers now and I think it will need a couple more.

I think I may be putting to much water in the mix, which is why it would need so many layers, but that’s so I can spread it on easier!

I have found a basking log, which I will take pics to show later, some may have noticed I have'nt sealed it in place yet that’s because I still need access to the back to drill holes for the cables and probes.

I haven’t started the floor, as I want to get the back done and sealed in place before I start that! 

Im reasonably happy with it, I think that although the lines are all over the place that gives it ruff look like natural rock but I think this is going to make it harder for me to paint as which lines do I take? Any suggestions here appreciated?

I just can’t help but keep comparing it to toms build lol

Any comments always welcome 

Lewis


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

That's looking really good. Can't wait to see the finished pics 

Well done.


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking very smart!

Just a small pointer mate, beardies enjoy an elevated basking platform, so while its still in the making.. try adding it in now.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Ratamahata said:


> Looking very smart!
> 
> Just a small pointer mate, beardies enjoy an elevated basking platform, so while its still in the making.. try adding it in now.



Cheers for the comments!

Ive got a rasied basking log already to go in, but ill upload pics later of that, cheers for the heads up though :notworthy:

Lewis


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking really amazing... Loving the willy rock haha!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Looking awesome! Will the walls be easy to clean though? Always wondered that with these hand made builds...


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

kitschyduck said:


> Looking awesome! Will the walls be easy to clean though? Always wondered that with these hand made builds...


I have no idea mate but im only going on what others have said and they havent had a problem!

ill wait and see lol! To be honest i dont know how hard it is to clean up beardies mess as ive never owned one:blush:

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Another update!!

After seeing the red shine through I had a thought id add some paint as im nearing it getting hard enough and with another layer of grout on top its would cover most of it but with hints shining through here and there!

This didn’t end up working but it was worth a try and I thought id upload pics so people can see my progress! 

BEWARE IT LOOKS BAD LOL!!

You can see here some red shining though and this was the effect i was after










And this is my idea haha




























I did one coat of grout after that but as I said it looked crap, I didn’t take an pics of this as it wasn’t worth it lol 

It took another 3 coats of grout to cover the mess I had made, although it’s all practice (that’s my excuse) 

With that done and the grout hard I sat and thought about what I was going to do! I thought I’d go delicately and light coats of paint mainly dry brushing and just taking my time. I followed the lines/grooves in the kingspan and this is my progress

1st Coat



















Half done on the first coat





































I left it over night and this is how it was dried this morning


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Before work I thought id give it another coat going over the same lines

BEFORE










AFTER





































I only managed to get half of it done before work and you can see here half coated twice and the other once










Once I finished work I carried on and this is where I am up to date!




























I took a panoramic on my iPhone 










Now for the problems as you can see the orange under the T5 looks fluorescent orange how to I go about dulling it down? What colour should I add to the orange?

Also the grout under the T5 practically looks white I then thought I could test out trying to add some different colours to the unpainted grout but none of this works I don’t think! 

What about you guys










That’s me up to date really could do with some advice, im not sure weather trying to paint the unpainted grout part is going to work or whether I should just re grout the whole lot in a much darker brown/red/orangey colour?

Cheers lewis


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Grumpy fish!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Meko said:


> Grumpy fish!


LOL care to explain? :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there.. a grumpy fish


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha, I can see it! I had real difficulty here too. Unfortunately I can't really remember or explain how I got to my final finish. It was an experimented series of different coloured grout and finally some painting. I'd recommend just keep trying and eventually you'll find something you're happy with I'm sure.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Meko said:


> image
> 
> there.. a grumpy fish


Haha I can see it now!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Been following this thread for a while!! Lost it for a while, found it again now, yay! 

Looks AMAZING man, really impressive!

-Luke


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Been following this thread for a while!! Lost it for a while, found it again now, yay!
> 
> Looks AMAZING man, really impressive!
> 
> -Luke


Cheers for the kind comments, ive set my sights high but hopefully it will be worth it in the end! :2thumb:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Just gone and experimented with some different colours, only done one side. 

Its taken a completely different turn what do you think? Ill wait and see before it fully dries!










Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I quite like how this last test patch went but im nearly running out of grout so my question is 

Can i go to B & Q and buy some normal emulsion to physically just paint the whole background and then another colour to do the highlights?

As this would be a cheaper option than buying a whole bag of grout again?

Plus id have millions of colour options?

Is there anything wrong with using emulsion over acrylics?

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Right update time!!

The colour problem has been doing my head in stupid amounts!! :censor::banghead::banghead: Ive bought so many different colours/tester pots and spent about £30/£40 on paints:gasp::censor:

So much so i did at one point consider restarting the whole background from scratch although that wouldnt help my colour problem!!

i mentioned it to my mum about it doing my head in altho she could see it was she said ask your sister she did art in 6th form!

This is the out come from her work!














































In the end out of all the colours i had, she used wait for it.......3!!!!!!:lol2:

Watching how she did this i realised i was doing it all wrong. I was being to heavy handed and ultimately not giving it enough time and rushing it! You need patience!!

That side took about 2 hours altho in that time we were trying to get different colours untill i found ones i like, bear in mind the yellow isnt as yellow as it is in the pics! 

With me watching her work her magic i picked up how she went about it and this is my effort altho this is about 30mins work as i cant get the colours she did!










It not finished yet i still need to add hint of pruple here and there but Its better than anything ive come up with before!

Im so pleased with what my sisters done just hope i can carry on with it other wise she might have a job for the next few weeks!!!:lol2:

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Update again!!

Well after seeing how my sister had gone about painting it I spent 3-4 hours yesterday giving it ago, I took the background out of the viv as it was so awkward painting at floor level plus is was killing my knees lol I didn’t quite realised how much 10 layers of grout added to the weight as i lifted it out, it surprised me an awful lot!! Anyway this is the result



























































































I then put the background back in the viv as I was done for the day and held up the T5































































The colours are more brown than in those pics which im wanting it more of an orangey redish colour so will have to touch it up in areas!

Its needs going over again as going at it for 3-4 hours I have missed bits that I can now see but overall im happy with how it is progressing, especially when I look back at this photo










My fake grasses also turned up today so will get some pics of them!

I haven’t shown you my basking log yet as I need to take pics but will update that this evening!

Cheers for looking comments welcome as always!!

Lewis


----------



## Jordycakes (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy crap man the hole thing is well impressive! wish i had the skill to do something like that! cant wait to see more!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Jordycakes said:


> Holy crap man the hole thing is well impressive! wish i had the skill to do something like that! cant wait to see more!


Thank you for the kind comments :2thumb:


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

looking good you've got a lot more patience than i have, i got fed up with trying to get the colour right on mine and ended up cheating after 3/4 different colours and just coated it with pva and threw sand on it then varnished over that


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Just another update altho only little!

Carried on from where i left off yesterday this is how far i got in about 1 1/2 hours










Quite pleased with how its coming along

Also as i mentioned earlier i finally got pics of my basking log. I had searched on the net to try and find a log i like but in the end i thought i didn't really fancy paying for it so i went over the woods and found a fallen tree, this obviously had branches snapped off! 

I found a branch that i liked the look took it home to try and butcher a basking log lol

This is what it was attached to











Once i found a suitable piece from cutting away certain bits, i then set about sanding it down with the dremel, trying to keep it as rough as i could to retain the natural look!











After finishing sanding it was time to bake it which i only did for 15mins a 280c as it started to burn! 

This is the outcome and how it looks in the viv





























Finally..... the grasses........ this company was recommended by tomcannon (plants enhance)

I got 3 for now but might order some more











This one is massive but i will be cutting it down and making smaller plants out of it hence why I'm not sure if I'm ordering more yet











Again cheers for looking

Lewkini


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Just another update altho only little!
> 
> Carried on from where i left off yesterday this is how far i got in about 1 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. You'll be surprised how far you can make those vanilla grasses go. I used two in the whole of my viv and I think they look even better when cut in to more as apposed to the one large plant. 

What's the final grass you pictured?


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> Looking good mate. You'll be surprised how far you can make those vanilla grasses go. I used two in the whole of my viv and I think they look even better when cut in to more as apposed to the one large plant.
> 
> What's the final grass you pictured?


Cheers mate appreciate it! It is called Green/Red Yucca Grass £11.10

Yeah i thought it might go a long way!

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Massive overdue update!!!

Sorry I haven’t updated for a while ive just been trying to crack on with it, With only doing it pretty much one day a week and a bit in the evening it does take a hell of a long time!

Anyways back to last Monday it was time to fit the plinths and get the wires sorted, so first things first I drilled a whole in the top right hand corner for the uv wires, the heat bulb wire and the night light wire.

It’s only a whole but I thought id show you lol










On the left hand side of the viv (Cold end) I drilled a whole for the thermostat probed to come thru and sit just at the top of the background out of sight, hopefully this will pick up the temp if not ill have to re think!

After that I flipped the whole viv on to its roof so I could start assembling the framework to raise it off the floor.

We worked it all out and cut the pieces, then placed them in position just to check every thing was ok.










Unfortunatly we cut the 2 middle supports about 1/4inch to short some how but by this time it was getting on and to be honest I needed lunch and I was getting pissed off with how long it was taking to do so little! Whilst having lunch I was thinking about wanting it to go quicker and i reverted back to my dad’s suggestion that I put the whole thing on casters!

I don’t know how many of you have lifted a 6ft viv made out of mdf but Christ its heavy and im so glad I went with the casters! To hide the casters ill use a bottom plinth, a bit like a kickboard in a kitchen this will also be gloss black.

I didn’t mange to get any pictures of it on its roof with the casters attached but this is what I managed to get!



















These where just bolted on using a mushroom head type bolt and the background would hopefully just push over the heads!










Next was to drill the front bottom plinth for the thermometer probes as similar to tomcannons build, I didn’t want any wires on show 










I then drilled thought the base of the background behind the rocks to hide the probes, there is one hidden in the cool end behind the big rock, one in the hot end behind the cock rock and finally the basking spot probe is coming up at the back of the basking log.

Once this was one done the trickiest part came, getting all the wires through from the back whilst pushing in the background. Also the thermometer probes wires were underneath the background base and the wire for the thermostat probe at the top down the other end lol! Bit by bit we edged it in and it all worked out ok with a bit of shaving some foam off etc!

This is the side with all the wires coming through, after this I did chop some off the top of the background to allow the wires to come through easier!










I then fixed the bottom plinth in place and that was it for Monday! I did want to get the top plinth in place but never got enough time!





































The next day I only have about an hour in the eve to do a bit so I fitted the top plinth, we went about this a different way as using the kreg system mentioned earlier in the thread, we found the screws were making slight bumps in the gloss black melamine finish which I hated! So we went with using little blocks bought from B&Q where 2 screws go in one way and one in another.










This is now what it looked like with the both plinths on, a massive grin did appear on my face I have to admit


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Over the course of last week I have been doing little bits here and there mainly with the grasses, I started by snipping the down the big bunches to make smaller versions.

I started by cutting away the plastic










Which left me with this, 










This is one stem from the big bunch










I then cut the wires to length



















I then twisted 2 bunches together using the wires. I now had to try and figure out how to attach the grasses as I wanted them removable to be able to clean, after many ideas I finally settled on using fuel tubing that I had spare from my rc cars

Like this

Redirect Notice

Which would go over the wires, I then drilled a whole in the base the diameter of the fuel tube and they just pushed in, this was done on a test piece first




























I was happy with the results, worked out where I wanted them in the viv and drilled the base!

Next up the dreaded grouting!!

To stop the grout going down the holes for the grasses I left some fuel tubing sticking out so once its complete they should just pull in and out when needed (hopefully)



















First layer of grout














































You may be wondering what the tooth brush is for, well I had the massive grass to cut down and use somewhere in the viv so I stuck together 3 to 4 branches that I had cut from the big bunch and taped them up, but instead of drilling the base I just pushed them in, Like with the other holes I didn’t want the grout filling it up and the toothbrush was the perfect size haha!

This was all done last week/over the weekend!

Which brings me up to today! 

Once the top plinth was fitted I re measured to see how much, if at all the top was bowing and to my amazement the front plinth had helped massively and it was now only bowing 5mm!! But I wasn’t happy, I didn’t want to put my tv on top as this in time would ultimately get worse so there was no choice but to get a tv bracket, I picked one up from johnlewis yesterday and that was todays job!

After the bracket was done I moved on to fitting the heat bulb holder to the roof and also the night light, I measured out a foot from the hot end and fixed the bulb in place



















I then fixed the night light, so found the middle of the viv and the middle of the light and attached










Also by this time the base had had 8 layers of grout and im quite please at how its sealing along the bottom plinth


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

FINALLY IT WAS MOVED IN TO POSITION  

This was so easy thanks to the casters and this is what it looks like!






































I don’t know if you’ve noticed but on the top cabinet there are down lighters, I couldn’t help but switch these on and this is the result




















Finally I turned all that off and switched the night light on



















I know some of you will disagree with the night light but ill see how I go with it and if disturbs him in any way I wont use it!

I think that brings me up to date! You can now see why I wanted gloss black as to match the top cabinet orignally form ikea and im so glad I persevered and the protective film has still got to come off!!

You can see the casters are hidden by the very bottom front kickboard aswell!

Not loads left to do, paint a few bits on the floor and the rocks, and get the runners and the glass!

Any comments much appreciated as always, although im super happy with it! 

Cheers
Lewis


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

looks fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## sdagar1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Really nice work!! I can't wait to see it completed and it being enjoyed by you and your rep!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't help but think I'm looking at my own thread! Haha. Looks wicked mate. : victory:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> I can't help but think I'm looking at my own thread! Haha. Looks wicked mate. : victory:


Haha thats cause i based it on yours as it is good! :2thumb: Cheers for the comments!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

stecal said:


> looks fantastic :2thumb:





sdagar1 said:


> Really nice work!! I can't wait to see it completed and it being enjoyed by you and your rep!


Cheers for the kind comments! Appreciate it

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Bit more of an update, I done another 2 layers of grout with these being a lot thicker as the backs of the rocks were still soft. Well after it drying over night I tested this morning and its rock solid, This brings the total number of layers of grout to 11!!

As the base was now set I could start to deal with the plants so ill let the pics do the talking, I tried to capture the process!





























































































That’s the main plants done, I thought Id show you the thermometers, I wrapped these in electrical tape to protect them from the grout! The grout just crumbled on the electrical tape so I could un wrap it!





























This is the cool end themormeter













Next was on to the big plant with the toothbrush as the plug lol, again ill let the pics do the talking






























You can see here how thick the grout is, although when looking at some of the holes its thicker than this!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Finally I tidied up all the cables and cleared the top! Again the protective film isn’t off yet!
















































The background will obviously be painted and touched up where ive splashed the painted bits with grout!

Im also really pleased with the way the plants just slide in and out as i wanted!

That’s all for now folks

Lewis


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

looking good :2thumb:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Thank you! taken about 2 months so far which seems ages! Worth it i suppose.

Lewis


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Really enjoyed seeing the progression of this viv, excellent work.

I'd be tempted to mix some sand in grout and cover the floor of the vivarium, i think it would look even more natural and add another shade of colour :2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

thats awesome great job youve done there :no1:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Jb1432 said:


> Really enjoyed seeing the progression of this viv, excellent work.
> 
> I'd be tempted to mix some sand in grout and cover the floor of the vivarium, i think it would look even more natural and add another shade of colour :2thumb:



I had thought of just highlighting areas with paint but now youve mentioned this it got me thinking!

Is there anyway of mixing the sand with some type of adhesive/glue? If so what products?

Cheers for the comments everyone! :2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

lewkini said:


> I had thought of just highlighting areas with paint but now youve mentioned this it got me thinking!
> 
> Is there anyway of mixing the sand with some type of adhesive/glue? If so what products?
> 
> ...


One guy on here pva glued the base and then covered it with sand and shuck off excess (like glitter at school) he repeated it a few times and then used Matt varnish over the top it all.

Looks awesome though mate :notworthy:


----------



## PhillW (Apr 14, 2013)

Excellent stuff! I enjoyed reading the whole thread, thanks for sharing it, the viv looks fantastic


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*viv*

Looks fantastic!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for the replies guys and the positive comments!

Not been much update of recent as just waiting to fit the runners, these have now been cut and ive got some glue to attach but ive been away last weekend so didnt do anything on the viv!

Will update soon tho

Cheers once again!

Lewis :2thumb:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Right massive overdue update! Sorry its been lacking updates ive just been wanting to get it done!

So since the last update Ive done quite a bit so ill get on with the pics!

The floor to me looked so plain, so I painted the rocks which was always going to get done but I also added some sand to give it a different colour!

I did this by using normal play sand from argos which I let dry out and then used normal pva school glue to stick it! I painted the glue on using a paint brush and sprinkled the sand on top.

This dryed as hard as the grout but I did go over it 3 times as some of the base was still showing through!

I also stuck on the walls some bushes that I bought from swell, I drilled a hole in the background and just glued them in!




The thing on the rocks is a hygrometer as i was testing the humdity in the viv is this the correct way of taking it just by placing it anywhere in the viv?, It was reading 29/30% this isnt going to be staying in there its just for me to put in every now and then to check!









I then had to stick the glass track so bought some glue and used lots of clamps lol





The glass was ordered which I got toughened and polished edges, with hindsight I would of got it laminated aswell but never mind

As I was concerened about the paints I used and I also used a grout that had some fungal stuff in it there was no choice but to seal it with non toxic varnish!

I used polyvine dead flat finish and applied 3 coats.

This was it currently drying





This has still given it a slight shine even though it says dead flat! Im not overly bothered but also I think where I have gone slightly heavier painting the varnish has made it look shinyer (if that’s a word lol)

As I said im not really bothered at least I know the beardy is safe!!

Finally this is how it stands now





This is it pretty much up to date, I have sealed all around the top which meant more kingspan rammed into the gaps and I grouted over the top! you can just see it in the pics above!

The wire going across the viv is the stat probe as some of you may be aware I had a stressful time to get temps right but thanks to neil from LFBP I got it sorted!

The Cable tie isnt staying it was just holding the thermometer probe in place whilst i got the temps right!

To hide the stat wire im going to drill straight through the bottom of the viv just behind one of the basking log branches and hide it running up at the back of the basking log. This isn’t ideal but everything is sealed and im running out of time!

Speaking of time, I should hopefully be picking up the beardie Monday 

That’s is for now 

Thanks for looking

Lewis


----------



## jonesy86 (May 5, 2013)

this thread is a great read just shows how much you can learn by a little research and alot of time and effort, as for the viv its looking fantastic im sure your beardie will love it


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 

Couple of things, i never got round to getting my beardie as the communication from the breeder has dropped which is a shame.

Secondly, i had more problems with the digital stat flickering the bulb :devil: After weeks of trying to get it sorted, ive had to send it back and switch to a normal high range dimmer stat which i should be recieving tomorrow, The digital is a great piece of kit and to say i was gutted to send it back is a understatement :censor: 

Once the stat arrives ill update, Just on the look out for a beardie now!

Lewis: victory:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks incredible!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

That's gonna be one lucky beardie! 

-Luke


----------



## Hypermonkey (May 5, 2013)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Looks fantastic!!!! Well worth the effort and attention to detail:2thumb:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

Still no beardie yet :bash::bash: Im still messing with the probe position at the moment:devil:

Some people say in the hot end, some say cool, to say its frustrating is an understatement!!

I haven't taken the protective film off the gloss black yet as once i drill through for the probe (once i get i sorted) i may have to just touch up with a little bit of grout and i didn't want to drip any on the gloss :2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

LONG OVER DUE UPDATE!!

Its not a huge update as im nearing completing the viv:gasp:

As everyone knows ive have a massive headache with the viv overheating/not letting enough heat out:bash::censor:

Well i have finally got there! After drilling 3 more 70mm vents on the left side of the viv, attaching a 80mm pc fan to one of the vents sucking hot air out connected to a cool air thermostat and in this heat we have been having leaving the doors open 2 inches each side my temps are ok!

Im planning on making up a mesh to fit in the 2 inch gap to allow air flow and this is currently being made and will get pics in due course.

Ive taken advice from nicnet on here (who i owe a massive thanks too:2thumb and I've fitted a inline safety stat (mat stat, a simple on/off) and this probe is located in the cool end set to 85ish. This basically means that if for whatever reason the cool end overheats the whole heating system shuts off until its cooled! So with 3.....yes 3 stats!!!! my viv is functioning correctly!

Ive taken some pictures to show what ive done.

The best news......... Ive found a beardie and a great breeder on here called igminy who again i owe a massive thanks to:2thumb: and i collect my beardie around the 23/25th august :gasp::2thumb::no1:

Any who on with the pics!

Holes on the outside of the viv which will have black vents to match the gloss(the protective film hasn't come off yet)



Inside the viv with new holes, i had to bodge the corner one and drill at an angle to get it to meet up with the outside hole so it does not look amazing but you cant see it unless you get on you knees and look right in the viv!



To get the probes through i had to drill through the bottom of the viv and then poke the probes up and grout round them, the stats are sitting under the viv which is accessible behind the kickboard/front plinth, the cool stat is on the left, the safety stat on the right



I hid them behind this rock



finally the dimming stat probe will come up and be attach to the back of the log so it will still remain hidden



Thats the update for now, it seems like i haven't update for ages and it only a small update but seriously the time taken testing temps and probe placement has been a huge task but thankfully im finally there!

Cheers for any comments 

Lewis:2thumb:


----------



## jaip1971 (Apr 29, 2013)

Great job, Dedication and Effort. Looks Great. 

i just feel that somehow its not that original, and with that much space there are no 2nd layers to climb, nowhwere to hide or dig etc.

Although i have not attempted this myself yet and i'm sure it just ends up how it does. 

this does not detract from the excellent job you have done and the wealth of knowledge you have shared to inspire many to carry out ...(hopefully not to similar) on here.

:2thumb:


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been through the whole of the thread and really enjoyed reading all the problems and enjoyment about doing it. Although I know when your finished you'll want to start and do it all again! 
Goodluck with your BD! :2thumb:

LeoBoris


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

jaip1971 said:


> Great job, Dedication and Effort. Looks Great.
> 
> i just feel that somehow its not that original, and with that much space there are no 2nd layers to climb, nowhwere to hide or dig etc.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the postive comments i think lol

I know what you mean about not being original but i found it quite hard to think of something original!

I didnt know that i could/should of had areas for him to dig and with seeing the majority of peoples vivs on here and they havent got dig areas i guessed i didnt need it!

100% i should of had a shelf or another level which i forgot to add in as i already started carving BUT one he grows up a bit i can make a fake shelf that will be free standing so that he can climb  Also i have now taken out the root looking thing on the left hand side and made a fake rock hide that he will be able to hide under and also climb on top off but its not too high that he can hurt himself if he fell off!

Im sure once i get him and he grows up ill get used to his behaviour and can add things in!

Thanks for commenting though :2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

LeoBoris said:


> I've been through the whole of the thread and really enjoyed reading all the problems and enjoyment about doing it. Although I know when your finished you'll want to start and do it all again!
> Goodluck with your BD! :2thumb:
> 
> LeoBoris


Glad you've enjoyed it  I didnt enjoy the problems haha!

Your right and tomcannon said it as well i already want to do another but id need another viv whilst i was doing the background, i think i could possibly fit a 4ft viv in my room aswell but ill get used the beardie keeping first :lol2:

Thanks for the kind comments though:2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Last of the updates as its finished!!!!

As i had to let more cool air in it was suggested that i create a frame work that i could screw to each side of the viv that would have mesh in the middle of it to allow cool air in, then the glass would butt up to this frame work.

Giving this some thought with my dad we had an idea could we get something that would fit in the glass track rather than having something so permanent well this is what we come up with!

I bought some aluminium strips which were 1mtr in length by 15mm wide by 2mm thick.

I measured how much of a gap i wanted to allow for cool air coming in and cut the width, i used the same measurement that i had the glass cut to for the height so this would allow it to slot in and out the runner the same as the glass. If this isnt making any sense here are some pics

Ignore the tape thats just to hold it together whilst it was glued this is the frame work



I then cut the mesh to size



With the frame work i made 2 of them to it would sandwich the mesh in-between this was then all glued and left to dry!

What this gave me was a frame 2 and half inches wide with 2 inch mesh/airflow by the height of the glass by about 5mm thick so it can slot in the runners and the glass being 4mm thick just butts up to it!

This is it in place in the viv and it works a treat 



A close up



This is it completed now and its occupant is finally in there 

See this thread for pics

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/985834-finally-after-8-months-building.html

THanks

LEwis


----------

